# Paretroplus menarambo tankmates?



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

never had this fish before, but theres a supplier here, just wondering if its easy to take care of them? plus do they mix well with clown loach and plecos?


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

They wouldn't hurt the loaches, but if you ever want to have any menarambo fry survive, I would skip on them. I have a red fin bruno pleco in my menarambo breeding tank, and they don't pay any attention to each other.

Fry are difficult to raise, but the adults breed regularly. I have a group of 4 in a 180 by themselves (other than the one pleco). I would recommend more though. I think I'm living on the edge with only 4.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I have kept menerambo with many species of Central and South Americans and other Madagascans, they have only been aggressive when the only one of its kind in the tank. They are gregarious and like to live in groups. They do get large, 12" + so a 100
+ gal tank would be a small as I'd go.
They will also eat all snails in a tank almost over night.


----------

